# camboidian line work



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

That has happened a few times in the old days before we had bucket trucks and it was easier to ride the boom than climb a pole for something simple. Not done now now .


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

The top guy is holding Triplex.. you can see the bare neutral.

I guess PPE is just wearing a hardhat. :whistling2:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

They put out cones so it's all good.


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> They put out cones so it's all good.


Beat me too it!:thumbsup:


----------

